# Contax



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

Hi anyone know of a source for Contax cameras (T2/T3) in the UK.

Tom


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

tom said:


> Hi anyone know of a source for Contax cameras (T2/T3) in the UK.
> 
> Tom


Try Frank Foster Photo Design Studio


----------



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

Thanks I got one for avery good price.

Tom


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

Did you speak with Mr. Foster ?


----------



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

Sorry no I managed to track one down at MXV

Tom


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

ericp said:


> tom said:
> 
> 
> > Hi anyone know of a source for Contax cameras (T2/T3) in the UK.
> ...


I thought he'd closed his shop 5 or 6 years ago.

He's a really honest and trustworthy dealer.


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

He is up and running again.

I bought a whole load of Leica kit from him recently.

A real genuine nice chap.


----------

